# configuration reset after hard reboot



## akregator (May 1, 2012)

Hello,

I run FreeBSD 9.0-STABLE, with the DRI/KMS patch version 14.5 and world built yesterday with CVS updated.

To reboot the system I run *shutdown -r now* (my user is in the operator group) and randomly, the system hangs while trying to reboot, and I think this is because of the experimental graphic driver (the patch mentioned).

Unfortunately, I don't know what is making the system hang, because there is no record and nothing is displayed because of the driver.

Then I keep pushing the power button of my computer to force it shutdown/off.

When rebooting, FreeBSD makes a filesystem check, everything continues after that.

But when logging into KDE/Gnome/awesome/whatever, some configurations of many applications are simply erased and reset to defaults, here is the problem.

What can I do to handle that?


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (May 2, 2012)

Implement SUJ on the filesystems; omit debugging stuff from the kernel (less crashes, and better recovery when they do occur.) ... May fix the principal issues, no guarantee.


----------



## akregator (May 12, 2012)

Hello,

In my kernel configuration, all debugging stuff is off. How can I be sure that SUJ is implemented on the filesystems?

However, it's been a long time I wanted to install FreeBSD on ZFS, so last week I did. /usr/home and /usr/local only are on ZFS, the base system is still on a UFS filesystem because of partitioning problems with gpart (and thankfully to that, I was able to rebuid a kernel module dependency of ZFS, krpc).

The computer crashes because of the Intel video driver, but configuration is not reset after. And base system on UFS seems not to cry about these crashes.

I know this is not a real solution, but we have to admit that ZFS is much better than this dear old man UFS.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (May 12, 2012)

```
...
mount
/tmp (ufs, local, journaled soft-updates)  #if it is on
...
tunefs -j enable /tmp     # some variant of this might work
man tunefs  # more details
```
Those are probably inexact to any particular installation but somewhat of a answer in this case...


----------

